# solo repertoire, a bit unfair?



## booker09 (Dec 24, 2008)

it's no hidden fact that of all string instrument solo repertoire, violin literature takes up a lot of space. (piano being a competitive rival, cello ranking third, so to speak.) i realize the violins often, if not almost always, carry the bulk of the musical weight in terms of melody, but does anybody else ever find themselves wishing for more concerto opportunities for other instruments (violists, bassists, ..even brass as well)? i speak as an amateur violinist, so I don't raise this issue as a personal "complaint" or anything... but I'd imagine that if I were a violist or bassist, I'd wish (1) there were a more expansive solo repertoire to choose from, and (2) orchestras/conductors/whoever has a say when it comes to selecting music for a performance season _more often_ picked something other than a violin or piano concerto.

don't get me wrong, i *love *violin concertos. but i just wanted to see what others thought. or is this just a silly thing to worry about?


----------



## JoeGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

As a Tuba player, I do wish there was more solo repertoire for my instrument, or in that case for all the low brass, and what there is available is , how do I say it, too "modern". Lot's or weird notation and such.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2008)

I think one reason is that Violin and Cello are able to project a host of tones and hence emotion whereas Bass and Tuba cannot match this, as an X bassist I had to live with this and turned to Jazz for a bit of freedom.


----------

